# Knit Blanket with crocheted edging



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I made this from Worsted weight Sayelle, from a Lion Brand free pattern, and added the crocheted border. I love this. YAY! I found the pattern for the edging...http://virkning-crochet.blogspot.se/2011/11/halskrage.html#.UR6FkxG9KSN


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice! Your work is very smooth and even.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

That is one beautiful blanket and so well made


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty! I really like your crochet border...


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

So pretty! Maybe I need to try to learn crochet after all if that is the result!


----------



## Judy50 (Nov 5, 2012)

The blanket is so very pretty. Nice Job


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh it is beautiful, love the idea of a crochet edge


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic blanket. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, that edging gives it an incredibly different look.
I love it !


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I really like what you did. The edging sets off your work beautifully :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty work!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Lovely Blanket and I really like the crocheted edging. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and the crocheted edging really sets it off! Great job!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely blanket and the edging certainly makes a great finishing touch! Nice work!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I adore that blanket. You have done such a beautiful job.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Liz E (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm new. Love the blanket. I finally have the skill to make it, but how do I find the pattern?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Liz E said:


> I'm new. Love the blanket. I finally have the skill to make it, but how do I find the pattern?


Here you go..http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10157.html


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

I really like it. Tell me, did you sew the crocheted edging on, or crochet it onto the blanket?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> I really like it. Tell me, did you sew the crocheted edging on, or crochet it onto the blanket?


Crocheted it onto the blanket


----------



## Liz E (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you! And I did find it. The process taught me how to navigate the site. Your detailed photos are very helpful and better than theirs.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very beautiful


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful blanket. Love the edging


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Just beautiful! I didn't see the pattern tho on the site as I can't understand the language.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Keeweegirl said:


> Just beautiful! I didn't see the pattern tho on the site as I can't understand the language.


Ah - found it now thanks! Your beautiful edging really sets it off.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a really pretty blanket. Great job.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Very pretty blanket, love the edging.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its lovely!!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

so pretty!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Love the edging!!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

beautiful! Love the edging. Realy sets it off!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

What a great idea! Love that border. It fits the blanket so well.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful!!!!Knitting and crocheting do go hand-in-hand


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Seriously wonderful selection and job!!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely. Great job.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

This blanket is beautiful you should be proud of your effort here. I will have to get this pattern for a later date.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

That is a beautiful blanket. Good work.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Love your blanket it is really nice.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful, for baby, or make larger for a bride!


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

Any way directions for edging could be in English ? It is a beautiful border. I am making three baby blankets now and would love to put that border on. Thanks


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

alifletcher said:


> Any way directions for edging could be in English ? It is a beautiful border. I am making three baby blankets now and would love to put that border on. Thanks


At top of the pattern page there is a link, click on English and scroll pattern


----------



## ouidah1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Which Lion Brand pattern is this blanket. Beautiful work!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lovely work. 
Nice combination of techniques.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

That is SO pretty and the crochet edges make it pop! Love it.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I love that crochet border, it really finishes it off nicely!


----------



## dyeingfool (May 24, 2011)

Your combination of lace and that croched edge are a HIT. It is truly beautiful. Did you make it the 27x27 size in the LB pattern and if so how much yarn did you use? I'm going to town today and will pass a Michaels and have coupons. LOL I have already printed the pattern and I freed up a set of size 8 circs. yesterday when I bound off another blanket.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

You're blanket is lovely and the crocheted edging you chose complements your work. Very nice.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful combination of knitting and crocheting!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

skinny minnie said:


> That is one beautiful blanket and so well made


I totally agree! Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Very pretty. Beautiful edging.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice, beautiful!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Well done thanks for the link too


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Lovely. I really like the border you chose, it goes so well with the blanket!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice work.....


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is so pretty!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

it is beautiful


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very, very nice! The edging is perfect for that knitted blanket! Great job!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful work. :-D


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

try a knit edging next time very nice work


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

very very nice..


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

That blanket is a work of art! Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the edging.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Really really beautiful!


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

That's what I call stunning.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Can anyone post a link to the edging in English. My browser keeps shutting down and won't let me change languages. Thanks.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous blanket with an elegant border - definitely going on my to do list ;-)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

bp42168 said:


> Can anyone post a link to the edging in English. My browser keeps shutting down and won't let me change languages. Thanks.


That link that I gave has the English translation right on it, no need to translate anything.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Very pretty and delicate


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

I wish it were on mine, but will not allow me to go to the area that says translate and then boots me offline.


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

it is absolutely georgeous!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

bp42168 said:


> I wish it were on mine, but will not allow me to go to the area that says translate and then boots me offline.


Try another browser.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and I love the edging. Can anyone interpret the instructions into English.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

craftilady said:


> Beautiful blanket and I love the edging. Can anyone interpret the instructions into English.


There are English instructions on that link. Did you scroll down the page?


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

So beautiful. You do wonderful work.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

That is beautiful. If I knit the blanket and send it to you will you do the edging for me!! I can crochet a basic square if somebody else starts it off for me.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

beautifully done


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Liz E said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new. Love the blanket. I finally have the skill to make it, but how do I find the pattern?
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Pretty! rlmayknit


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love the pattern! Have not seen this pattern yet! Where can I find it?


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

I found the pattern, but wish it would be a little bigger because I like them bigger. I tried a bigger needle and where the lacey pattern is, the holes were too big. Anyone have suggestions as to what to do to make it bigger? I like the pattern and started a sample but did not like how it was turning out with larger needles.


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh you've done such a wonderful job! That is so beautiful! Well done you!


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful work ,love the crochet border .


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Very pretty. I like the idea of knitting and crochet in one project! I am sure it is easier to do the crochet edging. Beautifully done.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

jkb1955 said:


> I found the pattern, but wish it would be a little bigger because I like them bigger. I tried a bigger needle and where the lacey pattern is, the holes were too big. Anyone have suggestions as to what to do to make it bigger? I like the pattern and started a sample but did not like how it was turning out with larger needles.


Just keep knitting and do another couple of sections before you start the decrease rows.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

OOOOOh! I made the same blanket - I love the pattern, but I didn't put a edge on it. That looks wonderful! Now I'm thinking to go back and put on the lovely edging! Thanks for showing the pic!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!!!! Beautiful edging!!


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Gorgeous.....can you share the pattern?


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Gorgeous! Fabulous workmanship! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

It looks amazing!!!
I want to knit that blanket, but after I read some of the negative reviews from other Lion brand members, I put it in the backburner. 
But yours looks so beautiful. 
Of course mine would not have the beautiful border, as I do not crochet much


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Gorgeous, and a personal touch too, well done.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

The name of the blanket is 
Diagonal eyelet baby blanket on 
http://www.lionbrand.com

In order to get the pattern you'll have to register first.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have given the links for both the blanket and the edging that I used.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Elegant! Classy!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Especiall love the crocheted edging!


----------



## dwcarr454 (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice, good work!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

What a beauuuuutiful blanket! Georgous knitting work. :thumbup:


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I made this from Worsted weight Sayelle, from a Lion Brand free pattern, and added the crocheted border. I love this. YAY! I found the pattern for the edging...http://virkning-crochet.blogspot.se/2011/11/halskrage.html#.UR6FkxG9KSN


hi, I love this blanket pattern....I went to the site but it's no longer there. is there any way that you still have the pattern that you wouldn't mind sharing with me?
thanks 
Janice


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

oh no! and I dont have that pattern downloaded...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

chickkie said:


> oh no! and I dont have that pattern downloaded...


The afghan pattern is still there.
http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/L10157.pdf


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it is the border pattern I can't find any more


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi! I found the edging. She has a new blogspot. 
http://virkpia.blogspot.se/
The pattern is on page 18 . It is around a neck warmer or something like that.It takes a while to translate into English. Hope this is a help.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> Hi! I found the edging. She has a new blogspot.
> http://virkpia.blogspot.se/
> The pattern is on page 18 . It is around a neck warmer or something like that.It takes a while to translate into English. Hope this is a help.


Thank you so much for posting this updated link! I had previously bookmarked it for reference and was unaware it no longer worked! :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

here is a direct link to the pattern

http://virkpia.blogspot.se/2013/03/ribbvirkad-halskrage-med-spetsvirkad.html


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> Hi! I found the edging. She has a new blogspot.
> http://virkpia.blogspot.se/
> The pattern is on page 18 . It is around a neck warmer or something like that.It takes a while to translate into English. Hope this is a help.


wow...thanks for the info i'm going to download them now..


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

stunning!!!


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Is this pattern available in English? It's beautiful. I would like to try it.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

That is beautiful. Would the crocheted edging be available? I would very much like the pattern. Thanks for sharing the picture.I can't find the pattern for the main part of the blanket either. 
could you tell me where I could find it? I'd be very grateful. Thanks, 
Iris


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful and your work is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the links for the pattern and the edging have been posted here


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I made this from Worsted weight Sayelle, from a Lion Brand free pattern, and added the crocheted border. I love this. YAY! I found the pattern for the edging...http://virkning-crochet.blogspot.se/2011/11/halskrage.html#.UR6FkxG9KSN


i could not get the link to open, kept getting an error page in a different language? is there another link that might work?


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks, I found them.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks, I found them.


----------



## january50 (Jun 9, 2012)

Link is not working, page comes up with OOPS! And a few words in foreign language.


----------



## january50 (Jun 9, 2012)

Please respond to the messages for the pattern to the edging. Link does NOT work, cannot find it on her blog either. Looks like a scallop crochet edge.

Would appreciate an answer for all of us or at least the pattern instructions for the edging.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know why you EXPECT me to find something that is not available. When I go to the link I see that she has her blog under construction and that pattern is no longer free. I'm sure the same information is available when you look for it.


----------



## january50 (Jun 9, 2012)

We are all just asking for the pattern, if you don't have it or don't want o give it out then just say so. No reason to get nasty, there are many pages of people asking for the patterns and you were just telling us to go to the links.

I'm just trying to get an answer for all of us requesting it.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

january50 said:


> We are all just asking for the pattern, if you don't have it or don't want o give it out then just say so. No reason to get nasty, there are many pages of people asking for the patterns and you were just telling us to go to the links.
> 
> I'm just trying to get an answer for all of us requesting it.


There is nothing nasty about my reply. I gave the links, what more am I expected to do? I am perturbed though that you have demanded me to produce the pattern when I've done all I can. I can't just reach into thin air and find something that isn't there can I.


----------



## january50 (Jun 9, 2012)

I did not "demand" anything, I was asking like everyone else, since the links you provided no longer worked all you had to do was tell all of us that you did not print the patterns and therefore cannot provide them.

It's only common courtesy. Don't take everything so personal.

Asking or requesting patterns on this site is an everyday occurrence.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the link for the blanket works. 

always has


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

january50 said:


> We are all just asking for the pattern, if you don't have it or don't want o give it out then just say so. No reason to get nasty, there are many pages of people asking for the patterns and you were just telling us to go to the links.
> 
> I'm just trying to get an answer for all of us requesting it.


And if you read the rules of the site, we cannot post other people's patterns on this site - just the links. If the pattern owner has removed said pattern, there is nothing anyone can do.

The link seems to be here: http://virkpia.blogspot.se/2013/06/har-ar-ett-monster-pa-en-liten-halskrage.html 
The edging on the grey scarf, but the site says no pattern sales are currently available.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't know why you EXPECT me to find something that is not available. When I go to the link I see that she has her blog under construction and that pattern is no longer free. I'm sure the same information is available when you look for it.


Chickkie, you are right. Sometimes some people are just a bit too lazy to look for something themselves and then try and place blame where none exists. If the pattern is not available, then it is not available.
Rules and regulations state you are to only give out the http web link and not post the actual pattern. You did post the http web link and apparently it does not work anymore for reasons beyond your control.
I see nothing rude or degrading in your reply. Only stating the obvious facts. Zoe


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I love your blanket, chickki! WOW! Such beautiful work and the edging sets it all off so nicely. Thank you for your efforts to try to provide the patterns information.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

january50 said:


> Please respond to the messages for the pattern to the edging. Link does NOT work, cannot find it on her blog either. Looks like a scallop crochet edge.
> 
> Would appreciate an answer for all of us *or at least the pattern instructions for the edging.*


This certainly sounds like a demand to me!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and the edging is a lovely touch,your work is so neat.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

What a Lovely blanket. Thankyou That has inspired me to change the patterns that I have been using.
Loraine.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That is so lovely and the edge just makes it...


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

I made this blanket with notes on the edging:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/mkilcoyne/diagonal-eyelet-baby-blanket

I don't think it came out as nice as Chickkie's, though.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mkilcoyne said:


> I made this blanket with notes on the edging:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/mkilcoyne/diagonal-eyelet-baby-blanket
> 
> I don't think it came out as nice as Chickkie's, though.


it is lovely. I am making another one now, just started last night.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Beyond beautful Chickkie - destined to be a treasured heirloom for certain.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Just checking back to see if a workable link for the edge pattern has surfaced. Will re-read all posts again. It is so pretty and you did it so nicely. what a great accent to the beautiful knit. :thumbup: Ah ha! found it via mkilcoyne. Many thanks.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

settermom said:


> Just checking back to see if a workable link for the edge pattern has surfaced. Will re-read all posts again. It is so pretty and you did it so nicely. what a great accent to the beautiful knit.


this is a very old thread and that link has been gone for a long time. The thread was resurrected by mkilcoyne with directions for the edging. The post is only a couple above this one. She did a lovely job and now the directions for the edging are permanently available there.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/mkilcoyne/diagonal-eyelet-baby-blanket


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you, chickkie! I did find it. I think I was posting at the same time as you were...and your reply posted right after mine (last one on previous page). I am thrilled and appreciate all of the info. Your blanket is so pretty and so perfectly knit and crocheted.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

settermom said:


> Just checking back to see if a workable link for the edge pattern has surfaced. Will re-read all posts again. It is so pretty and you did it so nicely. what a great accent to the beautiful knit. :thumbup: Ah ha! found it via mkilcoyne. Many thanks.


You are welcome! So glad I saved the edging notes in Ravelry!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mkilcoyne said:


> You are welcome! So glad I saved the edging notes in Ravelry!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful as is your knitting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very very beautiful, looks so soft.. Beautiful beat stitches


----------

